# [SOLVED][GRUB][devfs] Problemy z bootowaniem gentoo...

## waltharius

Witam!

Zainstalowalem sobie gentoo na dysku sata. Bootloader GRUB... No i problemy. Jak instalowalem wczesniej gentoo na ATA nie bylo zadnych problemow z GRUBem.

Oto jak mam podzielony dysk:

```

/dev/sda1 - swap

/dev/sda2 - /boot

/dev/sda5 - /tmp

/dev/sda6 - /usr

/dev/sda7 - /var

/dev/sda8 - /

/dev/sda9 - /home

```

Probowalem ustawiac w grub.conf najrozniejsze opcje... ale ciagle nie dziala...

Oto moj grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeaut 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 real_root=/dev/sda8

```

A to problem jaki zglasza GRUB:

```

root (hd0,1)

Filesystem type ext2fs, partytion type 0x83

kernel/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 real_root=/dev/sda8

Error27: Unrecognized command

```

Tak sie dzieje jak odpalam GRUBa z polecenia "b"

a jak go odpalam z "menu glownego" pokazuje cos takiego:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,8)

Please append correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc (8,8)

```

Czy to oznacza ze nie mam czegos wkompilowanego w jajko??

Bylbym wdzieczny za wszelkie sugestie i rady, przeczytalem juz chyba wszystko na forum co dotyczyc by moglo mojego problemu... chyba ze czegos nie zrozumialem albo pominalem  :Rolling Eyes: 

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.Last edited by waltharius on Tue May 31, 2005 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klekot

za kernelem usuń /boot

i czy nie powinieneś mieć wszędzie sd? bo jak ja widzę, to masz tylko w real_root...

----------

## waltharius

to czy jest /boot czy nie nie ma najmniejszego znaczenie bo efekt jest ten sam....

Z tego co czytalem to GRUB nie rozroznia SATA od ATA i u niego zawsze jest hdx... Ale moze zamienie real_root=/dev/sda8 nareal_root=/dev/hda8?? Tylko to chyba nie zadziala, bo roota laduje juz chyba po zaladowniu kernela i to juz chyba kernel przejmie zadanie??

----------

## qermit

tak dla pewności - wkompilowałeś sata do kernela

----------

## waltharius

No coz znawca tematu nie jestem ale wszystko co znalazlem odnosnie sata to wkompilowalem... Moze cos za duzo?? Ale czy to pytanie o sata w kernelu oznacza ze config GRUBa jest ok?? Jak tak to znaczy ze cos z kernelem wiec go przekompiluje... ale niestety pojawily sie teraz problemy z zachrootowaniem sie na gentoo....  :Crying or Very sad:   echh...

Ale dzieki za pomoc!!!!

----------

## milu

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A to problem jaki zglasza GRUB:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

brak spacji po słowie kernel??

Jeśli używasz gruba w trybie interaktywnym to możesz ułatwić sobie życie korzystając z jego autodopełniania:

napisz kernel<spacja> i wciśnij taba podopowie co mozesz użyć albo wskaże dokładną nazwę pliku który potrzebujesz.

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jak go odpalam z "menu glownego" pokazuje cos takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dodaj do linii z kernelem opcję root=/dev/sda8. Nie real_root= tylko root=

----------

## Gogiel

```
root (hd0,1) 
```

Mysle, ze tutaj jest blad, bo pisze:

```

root (hd0,1)

Filesystem type ext2fs, partytion type 0x83 

```

A na ext2 masz pewnie /boot.

Nie uzywam GRUB'a, ale mysle ze powinienes zmienic ta linijke na:

root(hd0,5)

P.S. Polecam LILO, bardzo prosty konfiguracja  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## qermit

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,1) 
> ```
> ...

 I tu się mylisz, bo (hd,1) w grubie to pierwszy dysk, druga partycja - czyli u niego partycja boot.

PS LILO jest trochę archaiczne

----------

## waltharius

hehe wojny GRUB vs LILO nie chce  :Wink: 

Za raz pozmieniam te real_root na root ale to do tej pory nic nie zmienialo. Zrobie tez ta spacje <tab> tak jak proponuje milu. Ogulnie GRUB mi sie podoba  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i dzieki za pomoc, zaraz zobacze co z tego wyjdzie  :Smile: 

EDIT:

No wiec chgyba jednak musze przekompilowac kernel bo wszystkie Wasze rady nic nie zmienily... Moze jednak cos pominalem przy kompilacji kernela?? VFS??? No nic powalcze z tym i zobaczymy  :Smile:  Dzieki wilkie za pomoc i pomysly jakie podeslaliscie  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

po przekompilowaniu kernela nic nie uleglo zmianie  :Sad:  Pozstanowilem wiec zrobic kernela za pomoca genkernel. Teraz moj wpis w 

 *Quote:*   

> /boot/grub/grub.conf

  wyglada tak:

```

default 0

timeaut 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11

root (hd0,7)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

```

Po odpaleniu kompa, zaladowniu odpowiednich sterownikow pokazuje co nastepuje:

```

Determining root device...

   Block device /dev/sda8 is not a valid root device...

   The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Olease specify devise to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot (): :

```

No i jak wpisuje rozne "boot device" to caly czas jest to samo... Nic sie nie zmienia oprocz device...

Przepraszam ze pisze tak posta pod postem, wiem ze to wbrew regulaminowi, ale nie mam pojecia co z tym GRUBem jest nie tak i zaczynam popadac wdesperacje. A moze ktos by mi podpoweidzial jak przejsc na lilo i je poprawnie skonfigurpwac dla mojego dysku??

Bede wdzieczny za wszelka pomoc.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## qermit

A który sterownik sata wkompilowałeś? Ten z ATA czy SCSI?

EDIT

z grubem masz chyba wszystko wporządku (bo jądro ci się ładuje) - masz raczej problem z samym kernelem

----------

## waltharius

Ja juz teraz genkernelem zrobilem jadro... Wczesneij tez nim robile ale na dysku ATA no i ladowla mi sterowniki do sata rozniez, bo mialem i sata podlaczony ale wykrywal go jako hde. Teraz chcialem na SATA postawic gentoo bo jest szybszy i w ogole, ale nie idzie. Sterowniki via sie laduja, jako moduly co prawda ale jednak no i powinno dzialac. 

ACHA /dev/sda2 czyli /boot jest na ext3, moze to ma jakies znaczenie. No i nie mam pojecia co jeszcze moge poprawic...

EDIT:

A moze ma cos zle w fstab wpiasne?:

```

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext3            defaults                1 2

/dev/sda8               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda1               none            swap            sw                      0 0 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/sda5               /mnt/tmp        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda6               /mnt/usr        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda7               /mnt/var        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda9               /mnt/home       reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/hdc3               /mnt/hdc        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2 ten jest na razie nie podlaczony...

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Last edited by waltharius on Sat May 28, 2005 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qermit

/boot może być nawet na befs, gdybyś miał wkompilowaną oczywiście obługę do niego.

Genkernelem nigdy jądra nie robiłem, bo zadużo z tym zachodu. Poprawić możesz dużo. Odpal menuconfig i sprawdzić co masz wkompilowane (sterowniki płyty głównej, sata, fs ...)

----------

## waltharius

No wiec w :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->  
> 
>     ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
> ...

  I tu nie mam nic, ani jako [M] ani jako [*]... Czy to o to moze chodzic?? Ja na kernelu sie nie wyznaje wiec pytam. Z helpa w menuconfig niewiele zrozumialem jesli chodzi o te opcje, moj techniczny angielski nie jest jeszcze tak dobry jakbym sobie tego zyczyl... Ktos moze mi podpowiedziec??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## madman

cos sie powinno pojawic po zaznaczeniu obslugi odpowiedniego chipsetu

----------

## milu

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No wiec w :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Device Drivers  --->  
> ...

 

Raczej nie o to chodzi - to są sterowniki wycofywane z użytku. Poszukaj co masz w 

```
Device Drivers --->SCSIdevice support ---> SCSI low-level drivers ---> Serial ATA (SATA) support
```

 Tam poszukaj odpowiedniego dla Ciebie sterownika.

----------

## waltharius

To jednak problem chyba kernela bo po skompilowniu ponownym nowego kernela GRUB sie juz nie wywala za to sa inne problemy...

Nie wiem czy tworzyc nowy watek czy kontynuowac ten bo to chyba bedzie inny problem... Napisze tutaj a jak ktos stwierdzi ze lepiej w nowym to sie poprawie.

No wiec teraz przy bootowaniu wywala cos takiego:

```

Mounting proc at /proc...                                                   [ok]

Mounting sysfs at /sys...                                                    [ok]

Mounting devpts at /dev/pts...                                           [ok]

Starting devfsd...

/sbin/rc : line271: /sbin/devfsd: No such file or directory       [!!]

Ale tu to po prostu nie mam zaemergowanych devfsd wiec chyba wystarczy to zainstalowac i bedzie po klopocie

Activating (possible) swap...                                               [ok]

[Remountin root filesystem read-only (if necesary)               [ok]

Checking root filesystem...                                                 [ok]

Failed to open the device '/dev/sda8' :No such file or directory

Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(                                             [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type ctr-D for normal sturtap):

```

Jak wpisze haslo to nie moge zrobic:

```

env-update: command not found

#source /etc/profile

bash: /usr/bin/whomai :no such file or directory

bash: [: =: unary operator expected

```

Partycje sa oczywiscie tylko do odczytu i nie sa pomontowane wszytkie. Moze moj fstab jest skopany...??

A Ctrl-D restartuje kompa...

Bardzo prosze o jakas pomoc bo mecze sie z tym juz bardzo dlugo i nie wiem gdzie popelniam blad... Moze ktos bardziej doswiadczony to wychwyci, albo wiec z czym to sie je??

Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------

## qermit

o boże człowieku czy ty wiesz że bez devfs/udev odwołania do urządeń nie będą ci się same tworzyły?

----------

## waltharius

no dobra to juz wiem ale wczesniej mialem gentoo na ata i tez mi wyskakiwalo ze nie mam devfs ale sie gentoo ladowalo bez problemow... wlasnie emegowale devfs i zaraz sprawdze czy bedzie dzialalo

Czy tez najpierw powinienem zrobic cos jeszcze?

EDIT:

No coz zalogowalem sie do gentoo ale nie zamontowalo mi wiekszosci partycji  :Sad:  Wywalalo po drodze troche komunikatow roznych ale nie zdazylem ich przeczytac za szybko lecialo  :Sad:  Po zalogowaniu sie nie mam dostepu do wiekszosci dysku bo go nie zamontowalo... Nie ma podstawowych polecen... Nic z tego nie rozumiem i zaczynam watpic czy jestem w stanie zainstalowac poprawnie gentoo, mimo ze za pierwszym razem mi sie to udalo...

Czy ktos jest w stanie nakierowac mnie gdzie lezy blad...?? Moze w pliku /etc/fstab mam jakies bledy, cos przeoczylem, pominalem, nie zrozumialem...??

Bardzo bede wdzieczny za wszelaka pomoc... Uparlem sie na Gentoo i chce je w koncu pokonac, zrozumiec i oswoic...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## aleander

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> no dobra to juz wiem ale wczesniej mialem gentoo na ata i tez mi wyskakiwalo ze nie mam devfs ale sie gentoo ladowalo bez problemow... wlasnie emegowale devfs i zaraz sprawdze czy bedzie dzialalo
> 
> Czy tez najpierw powinienem zrobic cos jeszcze?

 

Wymienic devfs na udev. Devfs jest wycofywany z uzytku i oficjalnie "evil". Pewnego dnia może Ci zniknac spod nog. Poza tym devfs ma zupelnie oryginalny uklad plikow i standardowy fstab nie przejdzie (hm. Osobiscie nawet lubie ten uklad, ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze nie korzystam z niego a devfs jest evil. Mozna sobie taki zrobic przez udeva)

Sprawdz, co masz w /etc/conf.d/rc w polu "RC_DEVICES" (powinienes miec udev, auto albo static, jesli takie jest Twoje zyczenie i umiesz to skonfigurowac. Jezeli system z jakiegos powodu upiera sie przy devfs to ustaw na udev). Sprawdz, czy masz /sbin/udev (masz miec) i czy przypadkiem nie masz /dev/.devfsd (nie powinienes miec). Tyle mi na razie przychodzi do glowy.

----------

## waltharius

No wiec co do  to nie mam pola RC_DEVICES mam:

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes"

```

Mam /sbin/udev

i nie mam /dev/.devfsd

Czy powinienem do /etc/conf.d/rc Wstawic ta linijke?? Jesli tak to gdzie?? I jak skonfigurowac udev?? Gdzie moge o tym cos powczytac wiecej?? Co jeszcze moge zrobic zeby wkoncu zadzialalo??

EDIT:

 *aleander wrote:*   

> Poza tym devfs ma zupelnie oryginalny uklad plikow i standardowy fstab nie przejdzie (hm. Osobiscie nawet lubie ten uklad, ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze nie korzystam z niego a devfs jest evil. Mozna sobie taki zrobic przez udeva)

 

A jakie wpisy powinienem miec w fstab?? W ogole w takim razie w jakim pliku powinienem skonfigurowac partycje zeby mi je zamontowalo wszystkie tak jak potrzeba??

----------

## bacouch

Najlepiej by bylo gdybys pokazal swoj fstab.

----------

## aleander

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No wiec co do  to nie mam pola RC_DEVICES mam:
> 
> ```
> 
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
> ...

 

O, inna wersja baselayout chyba. (albo wlasnie zaktualizowales go :>). Daj parametr udev do kernela (w grubie, znaczy). Ustaw DEVFSD_STARTUP na no, ale wiedz, ze dopóki nie ruszy udev, to to troche popsuje. DEVICE_TARBALL na razie ustaw na no, bo zapisze Ci niewlasciwy uklad /dev. Potem moze sie przydac (opis w /etc/conf.d/rc powinien byc, to po prostu kompresuje /dev przy wylaczaniu systemu i odtwarza po starcie. Czasem dobre).

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam /sbin/udev
> 
> i nie mam /dev/.devfsd
> ...

 

Przy podmontowanym devfs moze byc zakryty. Niestety /sbin/rc sprawdza, czy przypadkiem nie ma .devfsd w /dev i w razie jego obecnosci wylacza udev. Evil.

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy powinienem do /etc/conf.d/rc Wstawic ta linijke?? Jesli tak to gdzie?? I jak skonfigurowac udev?? Gdzie moge o tym cos powczytac wiecej?? Co jeszcze moge zrobic zeby wkoncu zadzialalo??

 

Jaka masz wersje baselayout zainstalowana? Sprawdz w skrypcie /sbin/rc czy masz RC_DEVICES sprawdzane (grep -i RC_DEVICES /sbin/rc). Jak tak, to owszem, ustaw. Daj grep /dev /proc/mounts (zeby zobaczyc, co masz naprawde podmontowane na /dev). Jezeli masz cos zamontowane na /dev, to przezegnaj sie, zabij devfsd, odmontuj /dev i wtedy sprawdz. Mozesz chciec takie numery odstawiac za posrednictwem livecd.

Alternatywnie mozesz zyc z devfs. Musialbys w takim razie przejrzec /dev i dopasowac fstab do nowej, wspanialej rzeczywistosci. Niestety nie znam na pamiec tego ukladu (i obawiam sie, ze malo kto go zna, ten filesystem naprawde wymiera ;>), ale jest dosc intuicyjny.

----------

## _troll_

 *aleander wrote:*   

> Alternatywnie mozesz zyc z devfs. Musialbys w takim razie przejrzec /dev i dopasowac fstab do nowej, wspanialej rzeczywistosci. Niestety nie znam na pamiec tego ukladu (i obawiam sie, ze malo kto go zna, ten filesystem naprawde wymiera ;>), ale jest dosc intuicyjny.

 z roznych wzgledow jade wciaz na devfsd - mozesz powiedziec w czym problem?!?

```
troll@troll ~/nauka/porr/2 $ cat /etc/fstab 

/dev/hdb1       /               reiserfs        defaults                        1       1

/dev/hdb3       /home           reiserfs        defaults                        2       1

/dev/hda2       /other          reiserfs        defaults                        1       1

/dev/hda1       /windows        captive-ntfs            iocharset=iso8859-2,uid=1001,gid=600,umask=000,auto    0       0

/dev/hda4       /qnx            qnx4            defaults                        0       0

/dev/hda3       swap            swap            defaults                        0       0

/dev/hdb2       swap            swap            defaults                        0       0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,user                     0       0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/minix      minix           noauto,user                     0       0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user,unhide           0       0

proc            /proc           proc            defaults                        0       0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                        0       0

none            /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                        0       0
```

wyglada jakby to byly normalne wpisy?!? /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 nie trzeba uzywac..... niby po co?!? devfs moze tworzyc linki kompatybilne wstecz!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## aleander

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *aleander wrote:*   Alternatywnie mozesz zyc z devfs. Musialbys w takim razie przejrzec /dev i dopasowac fstab do nowej, wspanialej rzeczywistosci. Niestety nie znam na pamiec tego ukladu (i obawiam sie, ze malo kto go zna, ten filesystem naprawde wymiera ;>), ale jest dosc intuicyjny. z roznych wzgledow jade wciaz na devfsd - mozesz powiedziec w czym problem?!?
> 
> 

 

W niczym, poza tym, ze z czasem zwyczajnie zniknie z jadra. Ale stosunkowo trudno trafic na uzytkownika devfs   :Smile: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wyglada jakby to byly normalne wpisy?!? /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 nie trzeba uzywac..... niby po co?!? devfs moze tworzyc linki kompatybilne wstecz!

 

Tak. A robi to domyslnie w gentoo?

----------

## _troll_

 *aleander wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *aleander wrote:*   Alternatywnie mozesz zyc z devfs. Musialbys w takim razie przejrzec /dev i dopasowac fstab do nowej, wspanialej rzeczywistosci. Niestety nie znam na pamiec tego ukladu (i obawiam sie, ze malo kto go zna, ten filesystem naprawde wymiera ;>), ale jest dosc intuicyjny. z roznych wzgledow jade wciaz na devfsd - mozesz powiedziec w czym problem?!?
> 
>  
> 
> W niczym, poza tym, ze z czasem zwyczajnie zniknie z jadra. Ale stosunkowo trudno trafic na uzytkownika devfs  

 jakos o stabilnosci udev wciaz kraza legendy.... nowe obrazy gentoo jada juz na udev i chociaz jest o przyszlosc to na razie wciaz nie jest ona bliska (chyba, ze ktos dokona totalnego przewrotu).

A zniknac - zniknie - i co z tego?? Napewno nie jutro, wiec mam czas aby poczekac... ??

 *aleander wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   wyglada jakby to byly normalne wpisy?!? /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 nie trzeba uzywac..... niby po co?!? devfs moze tworzyc linki kompatybilne wstecz! 
> 
> Tak. A robi to domyslnie w gentoo?

 tak Wacpan zarliwie mowil, ze sie nie da, a chyba nie obejrzal?? taaaaa  :Wink: 

owszem - robi to domyslnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## waltharius

No dobra przyznam sie bez bicia ze dla mnie to czarna magia... Aleander mnie nastraszyl i juz w ogole zaczynam sie czuc jak Alicja w krainie czarow... _troll_ mowi jednak ze devfs nie jest taki zly... No i jak tu znalezc wyjscie z sytuacji szczegolnie ze jestem dosc niedoswiadczony i sie dopiero ucze tego bardzo ciekawego systemu jakim jst linux, a dokladniej gentoo... Najwiekkszym prblemem jest to ze nie wiem co mam zmienic w fsstabie zeby dzialalo? Kilka postow wyzej podalem swoj fstab... Moze ktos cos doradzic? Bo to zo aleander napisal jakos nie napawa mnie optymizmem... Ciagle nie moge znalezc rozwiazania... Dlaczego jak wczesniej instalowalem gentoo to nie mialem takich problemow?? Czy to wina tego ze teraz stawiam gentoo na SATA??

----------

## aleander

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No dobra przyznam sie bez bicia ze dla mnie to czarna magia... Aleander mnie nastraszyl i juz w ogole zaczynam sie czuc jak Alicja w krainie czarow... _troll_ mowi jednak ze devfs nie jest taki zly...

 

_troll_ napisał, że devfs w gentoo domyslnie tworzy linki zapewniające kompatybilnosc z instalacją nie-devfs. Mea culpa, moglem to sprawdzic przeciez _nie_ instalujac przy tym devfs-a, ale za pozno przyszlo mi to do glowy... W takim razie problem leży prawdopodobnie gdzies indziej.

 *waltharius wrote:*   

>  No i jak tu znalezc wyjscie z sytuacji szczegolnie ze jestem dosc niedoswiadczony i sie dopiero ucze tego bardzo ciekawego systemu jakim jst linux, a dokladniej gentoo... Najwiekkszym prblemem jest to ze nie wiem co mam zmienic w fsstabie zeby dzialalo? Kilka postow wyzej podalem swoj fstab...

 

A. Widzę.

```

/dev/sda5               /mnt/tmp        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda6               /mnt/usr        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda7               /mnt/var        reiserfs        noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda9               /mnt/home       reiserfs        noatime                 0 2 

```

I temu podobne. Prawie całość systemu próbujesz zamontować pod /mnt. Dlaczego?

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Moze ktos cos doradzic? Bo to zo aleander napisal jakos nie napawa mnie optymizmem... Ciagle nie moge znalezc rozwiazania... Dlaczego jak wczesniej instalowalem gentoo to nie mialem takich problemow?? Czy to wina tego ze teraz stawiam gentoo na SATA??

 

Nope. Wielu ludzi instaluje system na SATA i działa  :Wink: 

----------

## waltharius

O rany!!!!!!!! Teraz to mea culpa!!!!!!!! Taka literowke walnac w fstab i montowac pod /mnt!!!!!!! Jaki ja durny  :Embarassed:  Nie no siedze na suse i tu sie chrotuje i pozniej takie byki robie ze /mnt pisze:/ No zaraz to poprawie i zobacze, bo to przeciez jest az wstyd stad do Moskwy  :Surprised:  Dzieki za zwrocenie mi uwagi na to!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aleander

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> O rany!!!!!!!! Teraz to mea culpa!!!!!!!! Taka literowke walnac w fstab i montowac pod /mnt!!!!!!! Jaki ja durny  Nie no siedze na suse i tu sie chrotuje i pozniej takie byki robie ze /mnt pisze:/ No zaraz to poprawie i zobacze, bo to przeciez jest az wstyd stad do Moskwy  Dzieki za zwrocenie mi uwagi na to!!! 

 

Za malo kawy. Na off-the-wall by; watek o kawie. Kawa na portorykanska babcie brzmi ciekawie :>

/me tez, sie przejmuje publicznym odzywaniem się i przegapiam cos takiego, bashujac biednego (evil :>) devfs-a  :Smile:  niniejszym przepraszam i ciesze sie, ze udalo mi sie choc troche naprawic  :Wink: 

----------

## waltharius

No niestety po optymistycznym poprawieniu fstab wyskakuje stry problem z niemozliwoscia zamontowania partycji /dev/sda8:

```

hecking root filesystem...                                                 [ok]

Failed to open the device '/dev/sda8' :No such file or directory

Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(                                             [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type ctr-D for normal sturtap): 

```

Ctrl-D restartuje system...

Czyzbym mial dysk uszkodzony?? W chroocie wszystko dziala, emerge i wszystko inne. A normalnie nie chce...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## aleander

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No niestety po optymistycznym poprawieniu fstab wyskakuje stry problem z niemozliwoscia zamontowania partycji /dev/sda8:
> 
> ```
> 
> hecking root filesystem...                                                 [ok]
> ...

 

Żaden tam uszkodzony dysk, pamiętaj, że ta partycja już jest podmontowana - tyle, że read-only. Pamiętałeś z powrotem włączyć devfsd? Musisz mieć albo devfs, albo udev (jest jeszcze trzecia możliwość, ale mniejsza o nią).

----------

## waltharius

To takie lamerskie pytanie jak wylaczyc devfs??

----------

## milu

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> To takie lamerskie pytanie jak wylaczyc devfs??

 

emerge -C devfsd

lub

quickpkg devfsd && emerge -C devfsd

to drugie pozwoli Ci zachować paczkę i zainstalować później przez polecenie emerge -K devfsd

A tak a propos udev vs devfsd. udev ma tą przewagę, że podpinając np. cyfraka do USB można sobie zdefiniować, że urządzenie będzie się nazywało np. /dev/moj_aparat a nie /dev/sd?1.  W normalnej pracy nie widzę różnicy w używaniu udev'a a dzięki temu w /dev mam mniej inodów zajętych niż przy devfsie.

@troll: Wcale nie musisz montować jako /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 możesz mieć przecież symlinka(czy to na stałe czy tworzonego przy podłączniu urządzania czyli starcie systemu w tym wypadku).

Proponuję jednak zainstalować udev.

----------

## _troll_

 *milu wrote:*   

> @troll: Wcale nie musisz montować jako /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 możesz mieć przecież symlinka(czy to na stałe czy tworzonego przy podłączniu urządzania czyli starcie systemu w tym wypadku).

 Milu - jeszcze sie nie wyspales  :Wink: )))) przeciez ja mowie wlasnie, ze nie trzeba :DDDD

Syndrom wczorajszego wieczoru??  :Wink: )))) Powtorzymy po mojej sesji  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   @troll: Wcale nie musisz montować jako /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 możesz mieć przecież symlinka(czy to na stałe czy tworzonego przy podłączniu urządzania czyli starcie systemu w tym wypadku). Milu - jeszcze sie nie wyspales )))) przeciez ja mowie wlasnie, ze nie trzeba :DDDD
> 
> Syndrom wczorajszego wieczoru?? )))) Powtorzymy po mojej sesji 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

OK. Sorry - inny sens załapałem. A powtórka - owszem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## waltharius

Ehhh kolejne lamerskie pytanie: Co zrobic zeby mi montowalo partycje normalnie a nie tylko do odczytu?? Zmienilem w fstab na default ale to nic nie zmienilo... Nadal montuje mi glowna partycje read only... Wywalilem devfsy a udev mam zainstalowany, jednak nadal devfss mi startuje  :Confused: 

----------

## rzezioo

a w kernelu odznaczyles opcje automatycznego montowania devfs przy starcie??

P.S. I'm back:wink:

----------

## waltharius

Pomoglo wywalenie z kernela opcji odpowiadajacej za /dev.

Dziekuje wszsytkim za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam

----------

